# Mit dem BMX für´s MTB-Freeriding trainieren?



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß, dass sich hier im Forum einige sehr ambitionierte Freeriderinnen verstecken... An die nun meine Frage: Macht es Sinn, Dinge "im Kleinen" zu üben, um sie dann "im Großen" zu beherrschen? Konkret: Mit dem BMX im Gelände üben und dann im Bikepark die Trails rocken? Ich meine, es gibt reichlich Beispiele dafür, dass BMXer richtig gute Biker sind (nennen wir einfach mal unser Münchner Urgestein... )

(Ja, auch auf Antworten von "Jungs" bin ich gespannt! Aber bitte nicht in der Form: "Boah, ist die blöd!" Meine Frage mag blöd klingen, vielleicht auch blöd sein, aber sie ist ernst gemeint! Dankeschön für Euer Verständnis!  )


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Oktober 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ... Mit dem BMX im Gelände üben und dann im Bikepark die Trails rocken?............



Was meinst Du mit "im Gelände üben"?
Denke mit einem BMX in "freier Natur" ist bedingt durch die kleinen Räder recht anspruchsvoll. Fahr einfach mal eine Treppe mit einem BMX runter, die Stufen sind auf einmal riesig 
Oder meinst Du auf der BMX-Bahn Sprünge zu üben, so wie mit einem Dirt, oder in einem Park, Halfpipe oder was auch immer? Oder meinst Du Geschicklichkeit, Radbalance zu üben à la Street, Flatland?
Vielleicht bietet sich ja ein Trialfahrrad eher an? Oder Trialübungen auf einem kleinen Hardtail?
Spaß macht BMX aber bestimmt!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2011)

denke schon, dass es viel bringt.
ich selber habe gerade meine Liebe zum "dirtbike" entdeckt  bin damit in bischofsmais viel den flow country gefahren und Teile der Freeride Strecke...man lernt einiges. Immerhin muss man aktiver auf dem Rad arbeiten und das setzt man dann kurzer hand auch auf dem "Schaukelstuhl" um 
zumal es leichter ist mit einem leichten rad Sprünge und sowas zu lernen, als mit einem großen...
gut, dass ist meine Erfahrung. Gibt bestimmt genug, die mir an dieser Stelle widersprechen mögen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, auf die BMX-Bahn traue ich alte Schachtel mich nicht - außer nachts oder zur Schulzeit!    Ich dachte wirklich an Dinge wie Technik, Dirt, Trialen, allerdings finde ich dieses Rumgejuckle eher sonderbar. Ich will ja fahren, Wheelies, Manuals, Sprünge, Bunny Hop und so weiter trainieren. Beim Gassiradeln mit dem Dirtbike habe ich immer das Gefühl, ein kleineres Rad zu brauchen, um die Zeit und das Gelände nutzen zu können. Vermutlich bilde ich mir ein, weniger "Gelände" zu benötigen, also nicht immer mit dem Bike nach Irgendwo fahren zu müssen. Kleine Räder, weniger Platzbedarf, so meine naive Rechnung...


----------



## das waldhuhn (9. Oktober 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, auf die BMX-Bahn traue ich alte Schachtel mich nicht - außer nachts oder zur Schulzeit!



Wuhu wie geil!  Es ist echt gut mitm Dirtbike auf BMX-fähigem Gebuckel rumzuschäsen. Die Kids schauen erst bissl verwundert aber dann kriegst lauter nette Tipps und dann passt das auch. Aber es ist schon heftig wie es einen nausschießt mitm Hardtail... Sollmer uns vllt. mal in Nieratz zusammenbestellen? Du bist doch aus Landsberg, das wär ja ne vertretbare Distanz. Und ne alte Schachtel bin ich auch.
Grüßle
das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Wäre cool! Ich habe diesbezüglich echt Nachholbedarf, hier hat´s nirgends einen Pumptrack, ein Natur-BMX-Gelände oder derartiges. Ich würde wirklich gern mal üben... Dafür schmeiße ich mich Trails in Lac Blanc runter, liebe Wurzelteppiche (nasse!) und so Zeug. Jede(r), wie gelernt, gell?    Aber was ist nun mit dem BMX? Soll ich? Soll ich´s lassen?


----------



## das waldhuhn (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kannst ja eins ausleihen dann siehst ja ob's dir taugt. Oder wenn Geld kein Thema ist dann kaufst dir halt eins. Wenns nix is wirst es schon wieder losbringen. Viel verschiedenes Zeug fahren ist auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> (...) wenn Geld kein Thema ist (...)


----------



## das waldhuhn (9. Oktober 2011)

Achso und Pumptrack gibts in Hindelang demnächst.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2011)

bmx muss man mögen, denke ich...
bin mal eins gefahren und mein Fall wars nicht. Dann doch lieber aufs Dirtbike...aber probier es mal aus und dann entscheide  ist ja auch ne Frage der Gewohnheit


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Achso und Pumptrack gibts in Hindelang demnächst.



Das freut mich, weil ich ohnehin hin und wieder mein Kona in Hindelang shredde - leider bis heute auf der schwarzen Piste niemals so ganz sturzfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich setze mich auch schon seit ca. einem Jahr mit dem Thema auseinander. Auch aus Platzgründen: für einen ganz kleinen Pumptrack würde der Garten reichen. Eine BMX Bahn gibt's auch in der Nähe. Es müsste halt ein saugutes Race BMX sein, weil ich verwöhnt bin, etwa so eins:







Ich scheitere schon an der Frage Pro oder Pro XL (das ist die Oberrorlänge) und fahre ich dann überhaupt soviel, dass es sich lohnt? Ausleihen kann man diese Modelle wohl eher nicht, in der Schweiz kann man sie noch nicht mal kaufen
Also keine Antworten, nur Fragen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Ooooh-ja!!!  
Stimmt, testen ist schwierig bis unmöglich. Und eine Anschaffung ist's... Hat denn niemand Erfahrung - und Antworten?


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Oktober 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> .......  Ich dachte wirklich an Dinge wie Technik, Dirt, Trialen, ......Ich will ja fahren, Wheelies, Manuals, Sprünge, Bunny Hop und so weiter trainieren. Beim Gassiradeln mit dem Dirtbike habe ich immer das Gefühl, ein kleineres Rad zu brauchen, um die Zeit und das Gelände nutzen zu können. Vermutlich bilde ich mir ein, weniger "Gelände" zu benötigen, also nicht immer mit dem Bike nach Irgendwo fahren zu müssen. Kleine Räder, weniger Platzbedarf, so meine naive Rechnung...



Jetzt verstehe ich, Du denkst mit dem BMX mußt Du nicht einen anspruchsvollen Trail suchen sondern der Hubbel hinter dem Haus wird zur Herausforderung 

Letztlich mußt Du es probieren. Ich habe ein BMX, einen schönen Redline Klassiker, aber es hängt nur noch an der Wand. So ein BMX geht auf die Knochen, bin ja auch keine 20 mehr  - wenn ich unter dem Vordach etwas übe, nehme ich den 20" Trialer aber  meist nehme ich das Kiez Team, das für mich sehr viel abdeckt. Gestern z.B. bei Fastregenwetter habe ich damit auf einem Platz ums Eck einfach etwas geübt, da gibt es Stufen, Absätze etc. Das würde ich nie mehr mit dem BMX üben, so genieße ich z.B. die - zwar straffe - Federgabel am 4X-Rad und die großen Räder. Darüberhinaus ist es sehr flach und hat einen wirklich kurzen Hinterbau - also wendig.

Aber wenn Du einfach ein schönes BMX kaufen möchtest - das kann ich gut verstehen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, Du denkst mit dem BMX mußt Du nicht einen anspruchsvollen Trail suchen sondern der Hubbel hinter dem Haus wird zur Herausforderung



So isses!


----------



## mangolassi (9. Oktober 2011)

Super - Redline kommt auch in Frage. Dann können wir das ja mal ausprobieren. Ich denke so 4 Wochen testen sollten reichen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke an ein Norco...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich überlege  auch gerade   ob ich mir als nächstes Projekt nen BMX oder 
Dirt aufbaue  .
Die ersten Bikeparkbesuche sind da nicht ganz unschuldig....


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2011)

Im Zweifel beides. Der Trend geht nämlich eindeutig zum Zehntrad.


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2011)

dirtbike oder höchstens ein 24" cruiser.  
mit einem "normalen" bmx bist du zu stark limitiert auf ne bmx-bahn o.ä.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2011)

vor allem ist es ein Unterschied ob Race BMX oder Dirt/Street BMX.


----------



## Mitglied (10. Oktober 2011)

Und für Dein Vorhaben wäre Letzteres eher geeignet was die Geo angeht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ein Dirt-BMX würde es werden. Aber die Bestätigung meiner Idee hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter!   

Ich stelle mir vor, damit Technik, Bikebeherrschung etc zu üben. Schlecht bin ich nicht gerade, aber es muss einfach noch besser werden! Es gibt tausende Dinge, die ich "im Kleinen" gern trainieren würde...


----------



## 00helga (10. Oktober 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaalso, ich misch mich auch mal ein 

Ich hab 'n Freestyle-BMX. Ich fahr damit in Skateparks, auf der Straße sowie Dirts und auch ab und zu mal auf ner Racestrecke.
Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass es mir waaaahnsinnig viel gebracht hat was die Technik auf einem Zweirad angeht. Ich bin diesen Sommer fast mehr BMX gefahren, als Downhill (was jammerschade ist, aber es ließ sich leider nicht anders einrichten)... und es hat mir echt was gebracht. Auch wenn ich nicht die Mega "Rampensau" bin und ein Trick nach dem anderen raushau, so gewisse Dinge lernt man mit der Zeit und ich fühl mich sowohl aufm BMX als auch auf meinem Downhiller jetzt "EINS" mit dem Rad.
Ich bin viel viel lockerer geworden, habe mehr Kraft in den Unterarmen und ja, das ist so schwer zu beschreiben, aber das Gesamtpaket hat sich durch's BMX fahren 28 Millionen Mal verbessert 

Ich werd in Zukunft sogar versuchen, mich auch mal wieder öfter auf ner Race-Strecke blicken zu lassen weil auch gerade das nicht nur zur Kondition beiträgt sondern auch für die Technik Pluspunkte bringt!

Fazit: Kann das nur empfehlen! 

Liebste Grüße!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja! Deine Bilder sprechen für sich...   
(Allein der rosa Helm - einfach geil! Die Actionpics... Gefällt mir!)
Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Veloce (11. Oktober 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Im Zweifel beides. Der Trend geht nämlich eindeutig zum Zehntrad.



Das  kommt dann von der Neugier zweirädrige Spielzeuge  zu testen 
Es sind schon deutlich mehr .
Wehe wenn ich noch einen passenden  CC Hardtailrahmen aus Stahl
finde . Die nächsten Projekte sind schon in der Planungsphase


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2011)

Was frau tut, wenn's zuviele Zweiräder werden? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/17380#/p/951674


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

